# Viking Vulcan blaze



## jonnie

http://latestnews.virginmedia.com/inpictures/2008/06/15/3

Viking Vulcan ablaze in leith docks. Previously the Lowestoft trawler 'St. Philip', it's been rotting in Leith since I got off it in 1999.

Sister ship to the Viking Vixen (St. Patrick)


----------



## JonHare

Viking Vulcan is now in Able UK's TERRC facility at Graythorp, Hartlepool for scrapping.


----------



## Blackal

It makes you wonder, what with the cost of fuel and all..................

Why they didn't just tow it across the Forth to the breakers at Inverkeithing?

Many a famous warship has ended its days there, but in recent years - has dealt only with small vessels.

Al


----------

